

Ask HN: Any non-programming entrepreneurs & founders?  - thrwaway87

Just wondering whether there are folks on here that are involved in startups / projects that are not cs / programming related. If so please share your story.<p>I personally started a restaurant with four other friends /with money from an old programming job/ that has just broken even after 11 months. And I am sure that there are others like me, so I was interested in hearing your stories.
======
saidulislam
Congratulation! Share your story in your blog or something. I will be curious
and follow your progress. Couple years ago, I almost started like you but then
gave up. I am in IT and wanted to get away from it. I started doing research
and made a lot progress. The idea was to start a kiosk business at the local
mall and then expand. Start up cost was low but it was still too risky. In the
process I convinced a retired pilot to start a similar thing and he became
very successful but I bailed out :-). My biggest challenge was getting some
honest and stable people to work for me. I didn't want to quit my job and wife
was and still is busy with kids. The second challenge was getting stuff (and
the right/good/real stuff) imported from China. Lost some hard earned money
but of course learned some good tricks. There are tons good ideas for kiosk
business. At some point in the future, I will probably look into this again.
With all the limitations I have, I thought of doing something on the side
within IT. I think it's better. So I started a mobile app development
business. The first app is built and submitted to Apple yesterday. The same
app I am also making it for Android market and will submit soon. I learned the
process so now the plan is to outsource everything and I will just manage the
high level stuff. I sharing everything thru my blog
<http://tukulogics.com/blog/> . I even plan to share my income report too,
just so everyone knows the end to end process. You can also follow me on
twitter @saidulislam

